
Tabulae anatomicae by Andreas Vesalius (1538) - Tomte
http://special.lib.gla.ac.uk/anatomy/vesalius.html
======
Isamu
>The three sketches of the vascular system below were made by Vesalius
himself. However, despite their artistic quality, they still belong
essentially to the old Anatomy showing the five lobed liver, the venous system
arising from the liver, the long protruding coccyx of the ape, etc.

Now I'm interested in how more accurate descriptions began to be developed.

